# Apache installieren



## webhoster (11. August 2004)

Ich habe nun auf meinem Notebook Linux 9 Person installiert. Aber leider ist Apache,PHP und MySql nicht als Packete auf der CD. Ich habe nun von der Supportseite von Suse ftp://ftp.SuSE.com/pub/projects/apache/ alle Pakete aus dem Ordner apache2/9.1-i386 kopiert und wollte sie nun installieren. Aber ich bekomme im folgende Meldung 

```
#### YaST2 conflicts list - generated 2004-08-11 17:46:07 ####

Konflikt mit apache2 2.0.50-0.1
    Benötigt von:
        apache2-leader benötigt apache2 = 2.0.50-
        apache2-metuxmpm benötigt apache2 = 2.0.50-
        apache2-prefork benötigt apache2 = 2.0.50-
        apache2-worker benötigt apache2 = 2.0.50-
    Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
        apache2 benötigt libdb-4.2.so
        apache2 benötigt liblber.so.199
        apache2 benötigt libldap.so.199
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) apache2 nicht installieren
        ( ) Alle 5 Pakete löschen, mit denen der Konflikt besteht
            apache2-leader nicht installieren
            apache2-worker nicht installieren
            apache2 nicht installieren
            apache2-prefork nicht installieren
            apache2-metuxmpm nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren
Konflikt mit apache2-leader 2.0.50-0.1
    Benötigt von:
        apache2 benötigt apache2-MPM
    Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
        apache2-leader benötigt libdb-4.2.so
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) apache2-leader nicht installieren
        ( ) Alle 5 Pakete löschen, mit denen der Konflikt besteht
            apache2-leader nicht installieren
            apache2-worker nicht installieren
            apache2 nicht installieren
            apache2-prefork nicht installieren
            apache2-metuxmpm nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren
Konflikt mit apache2-metuxmpm 2.0.50-0.1
    Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
        apache2-metuxmpm benötigt libdb-4.2.so
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) apache2-metuxmpm nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren
Konflikt mit apache2-prefork 2.0.50-0.1
    Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
        apache2-prefork benötigt libdb-4.2.so
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) apache2-prefork nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren
Konflikt mit apache2-worker 2.0.50-0.1
    Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
        apache2-worker benötigt libdb-4.2.so
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) apache2-worker nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren
libdb-4.2.so nicht verfügbar
    Benötigt von:
        apache2 benötigt libdb-4.2.so
        apache2-leader benötigt libdb-4.2.so
        apache2-metuxmpm benötigt libdb-4.2.so
        apache2-prefork benötigt libdb-4.2.so
        apache2-worker benötigt libdb-4.2.so
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) Alle 5 Pakete löschen, mit denen der Konflikt besteht
            apache2-leader nicht installieren
            apache2-worker nicht installieren
            apache2 nicht installieren
            apache2-prefork nicht installieren
            apache2-metuxmpm nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren
liblber.so.199 nicht verfügbar
    Benötigt von:
        apache2 benötigt liblber.so.199
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) Alle 5 Pakete löschen, mit denen der Konflikt besteht
            apache2-leader nicht installieren
            apache2-worker nicht installieren
            apache2 nicht installieren
            apache2-prefork nicht installieren
            apache2-metuxmpm nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren
libldap.so.199 nicht verfügbar
    Benötigt von:
        apache2 benötigt libldap.so.199
    Konfliktlösung:
        ( ) Alle 5 Pakete löschen, mit denen der Konflikt besteht
            apache2-leader nicht installieren
            apache2-worker nicht installieren
            apache2 nicht installieren
            apache2-prefork nicht installieren
            apache2-metuxmpm nicht installieren
        ( ) Diesen Konflikt ignorieren und ein inkonsistentes System riskieren

#### YaST2 conflicts list END ###
```
kann mir einer von euch helfen


----------



## JohannesR (12. August 2004)

Ja, du solltest dir die fehlenden Pakete auch noch herunterladen, um die Abhaengigkeiten zu erfuellen.


```
libdb-4.2.so
liblber.so.199
libldap.so.199
```

Diese fehlen noch, steht auch in der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## webhoster (12. August 2004)

Habe nun ein Möglichkeit gefunden. Habe mir einfach das Apache-Paket von Xampp heruntergeladen http://xampp.de

Gruß Holger


----------

